# my mk1 rabbit on air



## veedubberkid86 (Feb 9, 2007)

before. ( i bought it on air with the custom rear setup. the front,, was not very desirable)

aired out :sly:

















so i fixed it up cuz it was haggard









































































re did the trunk/compressor

















fresh

































































































































hahaha


























raised... everthing

























new guts









and a new heart. a strong heart. eace:


















let me know what you guys think,eace:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

nie build, love the shot throwing sparks :thumbup:


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

Damn this is hot.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Nick, stop being so modest and post up pics of the rear setup for people who don't live in Washington and/or frequent the mk1 forums :laugh: Car is on point as usual :thumbup:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

Ben from RI said:


> nie build, love the shot throwing sparks :thumbup:



THIS...

MAN props to you guys that restore cars from s*** to OH S***... though not a dub my friend is working a 72 impala from scratch and man its alot of work.. props to all you guys that do this work man :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Did this used to be tan?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

The flat black looks like when he first bought it, and the tan is its current color. :thumbup: 

I remember seeing this a while back in the mk1 forum. Independent rear? So sick. :beer: 

What is the "heart"? I might be having a retard moment, but i have no clue what that big block thing is.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup: I love this car..


----------



## veedubberkid86 (Feb 9, 2007)

it was originally tan, then someone painted it blue. then i painted it tan/cream again, 

the "heart" is a belt drivin air compressor, fast fill times and no annoying buzz,:thumbup: 

heres a shot of the ass for u guys


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

wow:thumbup:


----------



## ShouldaboughtaDub (Nov 7, 2010)

Sickk.


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

whats the front setup?


----------



## veedubberkid86 (Feb 9, 2007)

the current front is a custom bag over strut setup. 









im in the process of a new front setup though.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Everything about this is awesome. So much camber in the rear  

I love that you're using an engine driven compressor :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## xnoitaNx (Nov 25, 2009)

I know its OT for this particular forum, but I really love that rabbit panel between the tails. 
I've never seen one anywhere else besides your car. Is it pretty rare?


----------



## veedubberkid86 (Feb 9, 2007)

the tail light filler is a euro piece made be Hella, called a heckeblend. 

there are quite a few different variations, the Hellas are the most uncommon, the ones that say diesel are unobtainum :thumbup:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

veedubberkid86 said:


> * heckenblend *


 :heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

in. lovin this :thumbup:


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

how much did that belt driven compressor run you?


----------



## veedubberkid86 (Feb 9, 2007)

this the kit i bought. 

http://www.suicidedoors.com/air-man...sor-kits/engine-driven-compressor-starter-kit 

i got mine on craigslist. for a fraction of that price. :thumbup:


----------



## dan the welder (Mar 7, 2006)

i dig to compressor. how are you going to bracket that in? 

:thumbup: the wheels


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

i love this car. ive driven by it a few times and seen it at XXX. you live right by there dont you?


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)

dude...fcuk yeah!!:beer:


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

dan the welder said:


> i dig the compressor. how are you going to bracket that in?


 This.


----------



## veedubberkid86 (Feb 9, 2007)

diesel alt bracket and some custom stuff:thumbup:


----------



## bkby69 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm curious to why more air ride builds are not using engine(belt driven compressors)?


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

bkby69 said:


> I'm curious to why more air ride builds are not using engine(belt driven compressors)?


 You have to make room for them, so it's not always the easiest thing to do.


----------



## bkby69 (Feb 22, 2010)

UghRice said:


> You have to make room for them, so it's not always the easiest thing
> to do.


 very valid answer,thanks for the quick reply:thumbup:


----------



## veedubberkid86 (Feb 9, 2007)

got the struts dialed in

new vs old


----------

